# Double Donation in the UK



## sgee (May 26, 2014)

Hi- after 2 failed IUI cycles and 5 failed IVF cycles with my own eggs. It's been a long and tough journey so far, but after much soul searching I am looking at DD. I would prefer to have my treatment in the UK as ideally would like to have non-anonymous donors. Has anyone had DD treatment as a single woman in the UK that I could pick the brains of? Thanks.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi,

There will hopefully be some replies soon for you, but I just wanted to mention the Donor Conception Network who have about 600 single women members, many of whom have children via double donation in the UK.  They have a buddy system where you can be put in touch with another solo mum to chat to plus the chance to meet at local groups etc.

As someone who had miscarriages with OE and then DE, I would also really recommend having a few basic tests to make sure that your previous failures weren't due to another issue other than age which DE will not fix.  e.g. Thyroid, Uterine, clotting, autoimmune, immune, infection, vit D deficiency etc.  The GP or your clinic can do many of these.

I am a mum via donor embryo in Spain.  My twins are nearly 9 now!  Obviously, I don't have any information on my donors and that is something that is beginning to matter to my children a bit more and to me now.  Despite lack of information I have told my two since they were tiny, and they just accept it as something they have always known.  When I had my treatment, waiting lists in the UK were long which isn't the case now, and I would so liked to have had ID release donors like in the UK.

Having my babies is the best thing I have ever done despite the hard work (and joy!), and I feel very lucky to have my own little family now (at the age of 55 with two nearly 9 year olds)!!

Best of luck,

D xxx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi sgee
I had DD in the UK and now have a gorgeous 14 month old son, who's the best thing that ever  happened to me - can't imagine life without him. 
I'll be honest and say life can be difficult - it's obviously easier to parent with a partner but I don't regret it. 
I hadn't been lucky enough to meet my life partner and as time was passing, I decided if I didn't go for it, I'd regret it. I still hope that I might meet the right guy, but he'll have to take me and my son as a package. I tried a DD cycle at LWC - wanted to give myself the best chance of having a baby - I had one fresh, and one FET cycle - both BFNs. I changed clinics and for 3rd attempt went to Sheffield CARE - I highly recommend it. I wanted the chance for any child to have the opportunity to contact donors if they wanted. I was lucky and got a BFP - resulting in my adored son. I have 3 frosties and am planning a further cycle in November, to try for a genetic sibling.
I love having my son - he lights up my life.
If you have any specific questions, please message me sgee. 
Good luck in your journey
Deb


----------



## Adelphi (Jun 20, 2006)

sgee said:


> Hi- after 2 failed IUI cycles and 5 failed IVF cycles with my own eggs. It's been a long and tough journey so far, but after much soul searching I am looking at DD. I would prefer to have my treatment in the UK as ideally would like to have non-anonymous donors. Has anyone had DD treatment as a single woman in the UK that I could pick the brains of? Thanks.


Hello Sgee, 
Thank you for starting this thread.
I am in the same position as you but with so many different characteristics that I know only 2 clinics can treat me in the UK and it is likely that I shall have to go overseas to Northern Cyprus for treatment. 
For women facing this issue there should be specific emotional support. I am in other groups with single women who are able to try IVF and IUI with their own eggs so the emotional challenge is (very) different.
I am going to contact the DCN to see if I can start a sub-group for women specifically in the DD category.
Best Wishes,
Adelphi


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Adelphi
I think that would be great - we obviously have issues in common with other solo mums, but I think the fact we've had DD means there are separate things we'd like to get support with - so a sub group would be good.
Deb


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi,


DCN does have groups for single women using double donation, many of them going abroad for treatment and many of them in their late forties plus.  I am sure DCN would welcome you and would be very keen for you to start another DD group - the more the merrier!  I am a member of one of the DD groups. I am a single mum to 9 year old boy/girl twins who were conceived using donor embryo in Spain.


Please do PM me if you want to chat or need any information.


Best,
D


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, there are many of us single women who had double donation, both in UK and abroad
I had initial tx in UK but was ultimately successful in Czech Republic...so I can't really help with clinic advice etc but am like daisy more than happy to talk/offer support on the issues related to double donation and being single - feel free to ask here or PM me   
Good luck with your treatment 
x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Just logged on after a few months away.  I have one child by OE + DS, and two children by DD.  I had 1 x DD tx at London Fertility Centre (unsuccessful, altruistic egg donor) and 1x DD tx at CRM London (now Care?), resulting in one successful fresh transfer, one successful FET, and one failed FET.  Also happy to answer any questions you have, either here or via PM, albeit my last tx was in October last year so I'm not particularly current with protocols and costs.  As Suity says, there are quite a lot of women who have posted on FF in the past and now have DD conceived children, so you are far from alone.


----------



## sgee (May 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your responses- it's really appreciated. 

Firstly Debslovecats, good luck with your Nov cycle. Everything crossed for you. I have had most of the tests except the immune ones and do actually have a clotting issue so have agreed with clinic that they will give me double Claxene (joy!) and aspirin

I have accepted and am ready for DD treatment and have now actually chosen donors since my post, secured them, and decided to go ahead with Create (waiting list was fine and I did 3 of my OE cycles there so they know me). I do have to have some further blood tests though linked to clotting. My real worry is DD not working either, and that really worries me. I can see from some of your posts even with donor eggs it's taken a few rounds in some cases. Just need to try and balance being positive with being realistic before I start my cycle.

Whilst I obviously wouldn't want anyone else to have had a tough journey, it is reassuring that there are other who have had similar, so I am really grateful for you sharing your stories. 

Adelphi- there doesn't appar to be an active DD group for single  tryers/ thinkers- where are you based? Maybe we could start a group- where are you based? I am in London and happy to meet up/ chat

Thanks again all- wish me luck x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I also know there is a new group for solo mummies, all combos of conception /nethods. Its private but hoping this link works
http://community.babycentre.co.uk/groups/a3894261/single_mothers_by_choicechoice_momssolo_mums

Hope its allowed.

/links


----------

